# 9 yr old malt in S. NH being rehomed on Craigslist



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

http://nh.craigslist.org/pet/734666937.html This caught my attention. I'm tempted to call....


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

That's really sad.  Have you called yet so Ollie can have a brother?


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Expendable family members... the reason I do not favor younger adults getting a dog...


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I told my husband about it and he said "absolutely not." We are having to watch our finances right now--he's still job hunting, etc. Another malt means double the vet bills, feeding costs, grooming, etc. etc. We are definitely not doing poorly, but we just need to be wise right now. I never saw myself getting another malt until the kids were much older, anyway. Even though this one is supposedly "great with children" you never know--and it goes both ways--I wouldn't want my kids to do something that could trigger something, etc. ANYWAY, it's wishful thinking. It makes me really sad to know that that little guy's life will be turned upsidedown.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I've sent the poster an email so we will see what happens.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jun 29 2008, 10:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=598301


> I've sent the poster an email so we will see what happens.[/B]


I'd be interesting in hearing the reply! I really did want to email them out of curiosity, but I didn't want my husband to think that I was disrespecting his wishes. If I can do anything, I'm in MA right near the S. NH border so let me know...


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (camfan @ Jun 29 2008, 07:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=598306


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jun 29 2008, 10:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=598301





> I've sent the poster an email so we will see what happens.[/B]


I'd be interesting in hearing the reply! I really did want to email them out of curiosity, but I didn't want my husband to think that I was disrespecting his wishes. If I can do anything, I'm in MA right near the S. NH border so let me know...
[/B][/QUOTE]


Pam,

I don't know of any rescue members in that area so if I were to ask you to ask you to get the dog and hold on to it until arrangements can be made, would that be doable?.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jun 29 2008, 10:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=598310


> QUOTE (camfan @ Jun 29 2008, 07:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=598306





> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jun 29 2008, 10:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=598301





> I've sent the poster an email so we will see what happens.[/B]


I'd be interesting in hearing the reply! I really did want to email them out of curiosity, but I didn't want my husband to think that I was disrespecting his wishes. If I can do anything, I'm in MA right near the S. NH border so let me know...
[/B][/QUOTE]


Pam,

I don't know of any rescue members in that area so if I were to ask you to ask you to get the dog and hold on to it until arrangements can be made, would that be doable?.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think there is a MA malt rescue...I vaguely remember coming across it months ago and checking it a few times and it didn't seem to get updated at all in the few times I visited it which made me wonder if they were still doing business. I can try to find it tomorrow--got to get to bed momentariy.

I'm thinking my husband will say "no." If it were solely up to me, no problem. But I don't think it will fly with him. I hesitate to even ask. BUT I could maybe try to find someone I know or nearby that could try to help. Kids are out of school now so SAHMs are kind of chilling out these days...let me know and thank you. It's one of those things that just makes you uncomfortable (and sad) not knowing the final outcome, you know?


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (camfan @ Jun 28 2008, 10:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597858


> http://nh.craigslist.org/pet/734666937.html This caught my attention. I'm tempted to call....[/B]


How very sad - I really hope he gets a good home, and that he can stay with his sister. I'm sure they're very attached to
each other :smootch:.


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jun 29 2008, 10:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=598287


> Expendable family members... the reason I do not favor younger adults getting a dog... [/B]



I'm turning 20 in the end of July and Pebbles is definitely NOT expendable. I love her so much, she is my baby :wub: 
I think that there are just certain people out there, regardless of age, that do not view pets as lifetime commitments.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awww thats sooo sad. Our fluff kids are fluffy children who will one day be in our wedding. I don't see how some people can treat dogs as Steve said expendable. It just breaks our hearts to even imagine a day without Poptart and Bella in our lives. I just don't get it. The girl may just be making up an excuse...can't she live off campus? Eitherway I sure hope they get good homes.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Suz & the Fluffs @ Jun 29 2008, 08:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=598330


> Our fluff kids are fluffy children who will one day be in our wedding.[/B]


We have already done that!! LOL!!


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jun 30 2008, 12:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=598339


> QUOTE (Suz & the Fluffs @ Jun 29 2008, 08:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=598330





> Our fluff kids are fluffy children who will one day be in our wedding.[/B]


We have already done that!! LOL!!
[/B][/QUOTE]


That is so cute!! :wub: Do you have any pictures of it by chance?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Hey, I'll take Lola. I love Tzues (sp) 

She, and LBB, would get along famously :wub:


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

After reading this post I don't think the little fluffbuts are the girls....it sounds like they are her fathers who is now going down hill...which is just so sad. There are many fluffbuts out there who just outlive the people who care for them and if the owner does not make plans for them they are put up for adoption or worse.

So, make plans for your little ones if you don't want this kind of thing to happen to them


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Teddyandme @ Jun 29 2008, 11:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=598363


> After reading this post I don't think the little fluffbuts are the girls....it sounds like they are her fathers who is now going down hill...which is just so sad. There are many fluffbuts out there who just outlive the people who care for them and if the owner does not make plans for them they are put up for adoption or worse.
> 
> So, make plans for your little ones if you don't want this kind of thing to happen to them[/B]



Yep. Here's a quote from her add:

{quote}
There is absolutely nothing wrong with them except that my fathers health is deteriorating and it is hard for him to take care of himself let alone 2 dogs. {unquote}

As you stated, Suz, we need to have a plan in place. We don't want them on Craigslist.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Contact "I believe..Dog Rescue" in Madison NH and see if they can help in some way.

The "Dog Rescue Email List" also in NH. Look in the Breed Specific for Maltese help.

Please keep us posted.
Michigan Malts.....please contact us.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (theboyz @ Jun 30 2008, 06:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=598429


> Contact "I believe..Dog Rescue" in Madison NH and see if they can help in some way.
> 
> The "Dog Rescue Email List" also in NH. Look in the Breed Specific for Maltese help.
> 
> ...


Just an FYI--I'm in MA, not NH. I've never heard of Madison, NH so I'm guessing it's very north. The Craigslist OP is in S. NH and I'm in NW (from Boston) MA. There's a place in MA that I can try to find later today. I'm home with the kids all day and we have plans today so I'll do my best.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Teddyandme @ Jun 29 2008, 11:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=598363


> After reading this post I don't think the little fluffbuts are the girls....it sounds like they are her fathers who is now going down hill...which is just so sad. There are many fluffbuts out there who just outlive the people who care for them and if the owner does not make plans for them they are put up for adoption or worse.
> 
> So, make plans for your little ones if you don't want this kind of thing to happen to them[/B]


They are the OPs dogs--here is the very first sentence: "My family can no longer care for my dogs, and I am going to grad school and cannot bring them."


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Here is the website that does Malt rescue: http://www.adoptamalt.com/ I'm not sure where Franklin, MA is...it must be west or sw....

Edited to add--I just took another look and they have not been updated since 2003! But...I'm noticing a lot of other rescues that take small dogs. Also, Patricia "Samuelette" lives in S. NH and she may know a lot more info that I do. I really don't know anything about the rescues around here...but please let me know if I can do any research, etc.

Has the Craigslist person emailed you back yet?


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

QUOTE (camfan @ Jun 30 2008, 08:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=598459


> Here is the website that does Malt rescue: http://www.adoptamalt.com/ I'm not sure where Franklin, MA is...it must be west or sw....
> 
> Edited to add--I just took another look and they have not been updated since 2003! But...I'm noticing a lot of other rescues that take small dogs. Also, Patricia "Samuelette" lives in S. NH and she may know a lot more info that I do. I really don't know anything about the rescues around here...but please let me know if I can do any research, etc.
> 
> Has the Craigslist person emailed you back yet?[/B]



This post just caught my eye. Franklin is southwest of Boston on 495. I know that because I am in Franklin and am Atlantic Maltese Rescue (adoptamalt.com). We haven't had a webmaster for a long time, and haven't made it a top priority because people find us without the website (in fact, more find us than we can help and so we refer them to others). Right now I cannot take in another one, but I'm happy to do what I can to help. Please feel free to PM me.

MaryH


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (MaryH @ Jun 30 2008, 01:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=598550


> QUOTE (camfan @ Jun 30 2008, 08:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=598459





> Here is the website that does Malt rescue: http://www.adoptamalt.com/ I'm not sure where Franklin, MA is...it must be west or sw....
> 
> Edited to add--I just took another look and they have not been updated since 2003! But...I'm noticing a lot of other rescues that take small dogs. Also, Patricia "Samuelette" lives in S. NH and she may know a lot more info that I do. I really don't know anything about the rescues around here...but please let me know if I can do any research, etc.
> 
> Has the Craigslist person emailed you back yet?[/B]



This post just caught my eye. Franklin is southwest of Boston on 495. I know that because I am in Franklin and am Atlantic Maltese Rescue (adoptamalt.com). We haven't had a webmaster for a long time, and haven't made it a top priority because people find us without the website (in fact, more find us than we can help and so we refer them to others). Right now I cannot take in another one, but I'm happy to do what I can to help. Please feel free to PM me.

MaryH
[/B][/QUOTE]

Great! I'm glad to meet you, also! I haven't heard from Steve yet, who emailed the Criagslist person. I am declining from emailing the Criagslist person per my husband's wishes, but if I can do anything else I'll be standing by.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (camfan @ Jun 30 2008, 05:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=598459


> Here is the website that does Malt rescue: http://www.adoptamalt.com/ I'm not sure where Franklin, MA is...it must be west or sw....
> 
> Edited to add--I just took another look and they have not been updated since 2003! But...I'm noticing a lot of other rescues that take small dogs. Also, Patricia "Samuelette" lives in S. NH and she may know a lot more info that I do. I really don't know anything about the rescues around here...but please let me know if I can do any research, etc.
> 
> Has the Craigslist person emailed you back yet?[/B]


Yes.

Hi Stephen I am interested as i do not know what I am doing... Ive never been in this situation before. Please call me at @@@[email protected]@@[email protected]@@@ before 6:00 or tomorrow all day. Thank you Kristen

--- On Sun, 6/29/08, Stephen Moore <[email protected]> wrote:

From: Stephen Moore <[email protected]>
Subject: Two Small dogs need a good home (southern NH)
To: [email protected]
Date: Sunday, June 29, 2008, 10:12 PM

** CRAIGSLIST ADVISORY --- AVOID SCAMS BY DEALING LOCALLY
** Avoid: wiring money, cross-border deals, work-at-home
** Beware: cashier checks, money orders, escrow, shipping
** More Info: http://www.craigslist.org/about/scams.html

I am a volunteer with Maltese rescue

http://malteserescue.homestead.com/ and we have a lot of experience in 
rescuing Maltese and screening prospective new homes to give them the 
best possible homes. Please contact me if you are interested in placing 
your Maltese.


------------------------------------------------------------------
this message was remailed to you via: [email protected]

I'm going to call now but it appears I am too late today...


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jun 30 2008, 07:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=598721


> QUOTE (camfan @ Jun 30 2008, 05:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=598459





> Here is the website that does Malt rescue: http://www.adoptamalt.com/ I'm not sure where Franklin, MA is...it must be west or sw....
> 
> Edited to add--I just took another look and they have not been updated since 2003! But...I'm noticing a lot of other rescues that take small dogs. Also, Patricia "Samuelette" lives in S. NH and she may know a lot more info that I do. I really don't know anything about the rescues around here...but please let me know if I can do any research, etc.
> 
> Has the Craigslist person emailed you back yet?[/B]


Yes.

Hi Stephen I am interested as i do not know what I am doing... Ive never been in this situation before. Please call me at @@@[email protected]@@[email protected]@@@ before 6:00 or tomorrow all day. Thank you Kristen

--- On Sun, 6/29/08, Stephen Moore <[email protected]> wrote:

From: Stephen Moore <[email protected]>
Subject: Two Small dogs need a good home (southern NH)
To: [email protected]
Date: Sunday, June 29, 2008, 10:12 PM

** CRAIGSLIST ADVISORY --- AVOID SCAMS BY DEALING LOCALLY
** Avoid: wiring money, cross-border deals, work-at-home
** Beware: cashier checks, money orders, escrow, shipping
** More Info: http://www.craigslist.org/about/scams.html

I am a volunteer with Maltese rescue

http://malteserescue.homestead.com/ and we have a lot of experience in 
rescuing Maltese and screening prospective new homes to give them the 
best possible homes. Please contact me if you are interested in placing 
your Maltese.


------------------------------------------------------------------
this message was remailed to you via: [email protected]

I'm going to call now but it appears I am too late today...
[/B][/QUOTE]

Great--THANK YOU for the update. I hope there is a positive outcome. I'm standing by if I can do anything...


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

No luck on this on ANY front so far. :bysmilie: 

I've called her and left a message and she has called the house phone when I was at work but not left a message.

I've also tried to contact Atlantic Maltese Rescue but the email bounced so no luck there and I've not heard back from MaryH in this thread either.

NCMR does have one foster in the entire state of NY, but they are in the city. 

I will not name names, but I am in contact with another person on this board who really seems interested in becoming a foster and her location is probably closer to where these two are at. But I have no idea how long these two have and it will probably take a while and then hitting someone right off the bat with all the issues involved with getting 2 fosters is a lot to expect...

If none of these pan out, I'm down to recommending she contact places like http://www.shihtzuandfurbabyrescue.com/
http://www.americanmaltese.org/ama_club_contact.htm
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/sosdogs.html


This level of frustration is not something I am used to dealing with .... and I am trying real hard to not go on another of my rants...


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jul 1 2008, 09:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=599431


> No luck on this on ANY front so far. :bysmilie:
> 
> I've called her and left a message and she has called the house phone when I was at work but not left a message.
> 
> ...


Steve, you've gone WAY beyond the call of duty in this situation--please don't get yourself frustrated--I know, easier said than done. I really admire your dedication and APPRECIATE all you've done. I really wish I could get involved without causing a riff with things here in my house. I know I found the Craigslist post and you all have responded for a reason and I think we're giving it our very best shot. I think good, somehow, will come of it. THANK YOU for ALL you do.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I finally got a call back from Kristen and here is the situation. 

One of her relatives has stepped forward and is taking the dogs, which she prefers as she will still be able to see them from time to time and when she is out of grad school, she can get them back... not to mention the dogs stay together.

:chili: :chili: 


I'd like to thank MaryH and another Spoiled Maltese poster who contacted me privately (so I will not mention her name) for helping me on this... we actually had two rescue places lined up and waiting for Kristen to return one of my calls. Kristen was very appreciative of the effort we went through on this and I think this helped to educate her that there are rescue organizations out there for the finding (but maybe a post on Craigslist is not the ideal way to find them).


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Thats great news!


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jul 2 2008, 01:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=599680


> I finally got a call back from Kristen and here is the situation.
> 
> One of her relatives has stepped forward and is taking the dogs, which she prefers as she will still be able to see them from time to time and when she is out of grad school, she can get them back... not to mention the dogs stay together.
> 
> ...


That sounds like goods news for all involved.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jul 2 2008, 01:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=599680


> I finally got a call back from Kristen and here is the situation.
> 
> One of her relatives has stepped forward and is taking the dogs, which she prefers as she will still be able to see them from time to time and when she is out of grad school, she can get them back... not to mention the dogs stay together.
> 
> ...



Oh, this is *GREAT *news!!!

Thanks to everyone, we do have a happy ending.

Now, for the anonymous poster. This is for *YOU* :ThankYou: arty: 

Thanks for being involved. Thanks for caring. I hope you will still get involved in fostering.

Good job, Steve!!! Thanks for the update.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Hurray!!

And yes, I agree that this helped to educate her (and me, too). I'm so glad it has appeared to work out. Thank you, everyone!!


----------

